# Maple glazed Smoked salmon



## scodynavy (Aug 12, 2012)

Going to smoke a pair of salmon filets for the misses and I this evening I have the smoker set to 275. I'm using a mix of apple and pecan wood for smoke. I dusted the filets with S/P and sprinkled brown sugar.


----------



## scodynavy (Aug 12, 2012)

securedownload-1.jpeg



__ scodynavy
__ Aug 12, 2012






Filets Just before going into the smoker.


----------

